# 1ST Vegas 300 round



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats on the 300 :clap: I remember my first 300 years ago....one of these days I will shoot another one :chortle:

I don't think doing it with the B-Stinger so fast is a fluke....coincidence...maybe. But if it makes you hold better...it was the only result that could have happened really if you were already close :wink: there are your extra points.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*:clap2: :clap2:...CONGRATULATIONS!!...:clap2: :clap2:​**
Having confidence in your shot with new equipment can go a loooong way :grin:*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

I shot my first at LAS. I know how you feel. Now you can expect more of them right??


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I officially started shooting the Vegas target 2 months ago in preparation for LAS Classic, and since then I have tried to shoot at least 1 Vegas round at every practice session. I have come close to shooting it clean with several 299 scores, but never sealed the deal until Yesterday.
> 300 with 18 x's.
> Was it a coincidence or a fluke that it occurred my second round after adding the B-Stinger 12" Stab to my BHFS rig? Perhaps, but my last 2 rounds with it yielded an aggregate score of 634 which would have had me shooting on Sunday in the Master Class at LAS.
> 
> ...


Congrats...not sure if its the Stab, but it is an accomplishment...



Spoon13 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I shot my first at LAS. I know how you feel. Now you can expect more of them right??


First 300 at a big tournament with all the pressure way to go Matt :clap:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I shot my first at LAS. I know how you feel. Now you can expect more of them right??


Awesome. Hope you start a streak of them!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Congrats on the 300 :clap: I remember my first 300 years ago....one of these days I will shoot another one :chortle:
> 
> I don't think doing it with the B-Stinger so fast is a fluke....coincidence...maybe. But if it makes you hold better...it was the only result that could have happened really if you were already close :wink: there are your extra points.


 Thank you kind sir.
I think I've heard you say, "it's all about paying attention"


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *:clap2: :clap2:...CONGRATULATIONS!!...:clap2: :clap2:​**
> Having confidence in your shot with new equipment can go a loooong way :grin:*
> 
> .


 Many Thanks.
Could be that I "Got Lucky" :wink:
It was nice meeting you at LAS.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Congrats...not sure if its the Stab, but it is an accomplishment...
> 
> First 300 at a big tournament with all the pressure way to go Matt :clap:


 Thanks. Hopefully it will be a springboard of more to come.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I officially started shooting the Vegas target 2 months ago in preparation for LAS Classic, and since then I have tried to shoot at least 1 Vegas round at every practice session. I have come close to shooting it clean with several 299 scores, but never sealed the deal until Yesterday.
> 300 with 18 x's.
> Was it a coincidence or a fluke that it occurred my second round after adding the B-Stinger 12" Stab to my BHFS rig? Perhaps, but my last 2 rounds with it yielded an aggregate score of 634 which would have had me shooting on Sunday in the Master Class at LAS.
> 
> ...


Take the BS off and shoot what you were.


...I'd bet against a repeat 300.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> Take the BS off and shoot what you were.
> 
> 
> ...I'd bet against a repeat 300.


 We will see


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

14 oz. or 11 oz.? If it was with the 11 just wait until you get comfortable with the 14! 

 I recommend you go back to what you were shooting!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> 14 oz. or 11 oz.? If it was with the 11 just wait until you get comfortable with the 14!
> 
> I recommend you go back to what you were shooting!


 11oz for now. Building up my strength from using a 4-3/4 oz limbsaver for the past 2 years.
As far as going back to that, :BangHead: only in an emergency.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> I officially started shooting the Vegas target 2 months ago in preparation for LAS Classic, and since then I have tried to shoot at least 1 Vegas round at every practice session. I have come close to shooting it clean with several 299 scores, but never sealed the deal until Yesterday.
> 300 with 18 x's.
> Was it a coincidence or a fluke that it occurred my second round after adding the B-Stinger 12" Stab to my BHFS rig? Perhaps, but my last 2 rounds with it yielded an aggregate score of 634 which would have had me shooting on Sunday in the Master Class at LAS.
> 
> ...


Thats great, if there like the blue face they should be easy now 



Spoon13 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I shot my first at LAS. I know how you feel. Now you can expect more of them right??


I shot my first one at LAS too, sweet! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> Thats great, if there like the blue face they should be easy now
> 
> 
> 
> I shot my first one at LAS too, sweet! Congrats to both of you.


Congratulations to you as well. The Vegas 300 club is growing. Now I need to do it when it matters.:zip: Hopefully a club somewhere close will set one up soon. (Vegas is to far for me to try that trip)


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> Thats great, if there like the blue face they should be easy now
> 
> 
> 
> I shot my first one at LAS too, sweet! Congrats to both of you.


And you as well. LAS is a special place. I am already looking forward to going again next year. Only difference being that I make the cut of course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:RockOn:...good job !! 

... i'm stayin with the 292 groupies... the 300 club is tooo big....LOL


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> :RockOn:...good job !!
> 
> ... i'm stayin with the 292 groupies... the 300 club is tooo big....LOL



*I'm with you PAAW.....those "300 Elitist"....are such....."XXX Snobs"....

They will probably make us sit in the second row around the campfire this year at the Hillbilly....:sad:*
.


----------

